# Signing Off



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone 
Last Wednesday I woke up with a pain my arm and was taken to the emergency room. My DW thought I was having a Heart Attack, thank God it was not (Iam tooooo young) but they could not find what is causing 
the pain They took X-rays and some other test still nothing.Said if the pain continuse after 3days to call your Dr. So today Iam going to the Doctors again. I wont be posting untill this is taken care of because it really hurts to type. Luckly I don't have to type or use the computer at work. I may be on just to read the post because of the medicineI am taking makes me very tired and I take it about every 4 hours, but I as soon I 
find out something I willl let you all know.

Thanks
Willie


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Take care of yourself Willie. I hope they figure out what is going on and that you feel better soon









Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You have to take care of yourself first....

Let us know how everything is going when you can.

We will keep you in our thoughts.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is not a good enough excuse to be not posting









Obviously I am joking. Hope you re OK, keep us posted when you are able

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hang in there, Willie.
We will be keeping you in our thoughts. Feel better soon!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck with your doctor appointment. It's a good thing your taking care of yourself now. A lot of men put it off until it's too late.

Hope to see you back here soon.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Last Wednesday I woke up with a pain my arm and was taken to the emergency room. My DW thought I was having a Heart Attack, thank God it was not (Iam tooooo young) but they could not find what is causing
> the pain They took X-rays and some other test still nothing.Said if the pain continuse after 3days to call your Dr. So today Iam going to the Doctors again. I wont be posting untill this is taken care of because it really hurts to type. Luckly I don't have to type or use the computer at work. I may be on just to read the post because of the medicineI am taking makes me very tired and I take it about every 4 hours, but I as soon I
> find out something I willl let you all know.
> ...


 went to Doctors and it is a pinched nerve in the neck and said take it easy and gave me some better meds
so I should be ok

Thanks
willie


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Been there, done that. I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Just take it easy...You can type with one hand, can't you?
Or like keeper18 said let your DW be your secretary ...








I hope you fell better soon.

On second thought maybe you shouldn't 
play secretary with your DW!









Feel better, 
MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Willie,

Had and still have a pinched nerve in the neck from a head on collision I was involved in. Meds relieved some for a while, I ended up with 3 weeks of therapy to get rid of it. Hope the meds work, but if they tell you therapy, that will help. I had the pain return once a year later and therapy with meds did the trick again.

Feel better,

John


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Take care we'll be here! get well soon!

Eric


----------



## Zeus (Sep 26, 2006)

Microsoft Word has a speak-dictate feature I think Windows XP has it too







no need to type, just get a microphone and set it up







I hope you feel better.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Not that this is good, but it beats whee out of what it could have been, Willie. Hang in there, and from one who's been there and still there, take it easy and don't overdo too soon. Mine is cervical arthritis, so I not only AM a pain in the neck, I have one...

Sluggo



willie226 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Last Wednesday I woke up with a pain my arm and was taken to the emergency room. My DW thought I was having a Heart Attack, thank God it was not (Iam tooooo young) but they could not find what is causing
> the pain They took X-rays and some other test still nothing.Said if the pain continuse after 3days to call your Dr. So today Iam going to the Doctors again. I wont be posting untill this is taken care of because it really hurts to type. Luckly I don't have to type or use the computer at work. I may be on just to read the post because of the medicineI am taking makes me very tired and I take it about every 4 hours, but I as soon I
> find out something I willl let you all know.
> ...


 went to Doctors and it is a pinched nerve in the neck and said take it easy and gave me some better meds
so I should be ok

Thanks
willie
[/quote]


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear it's a pinched nerve
And nothing more serious
Hope you get better real soon

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

ok Iam feeling better but they said it will take a while.So Iam back.
I can type with one hand but very slow.......................
and sorry if I make typing mistakes

Willie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad that you are back and it wasn't anything more serious.

I type with two hands and still have alot of mistakes....the "backspace" key on my computer is always the first one to break!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Also glad to hear it was nothing serious. Get some rest...we'll be here when you're fully recovered.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Willie,

Glad to hear it's just a nerve. No fun by any means, but better than it could have been!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Willie,

What a relief to hear that it is not as serious as it may have been. I've had some medical "difficulties" myself.....they are no fun.

Glad you'll be OK.

Mark


----------

